# Army Intelligence Direct Commissioning Program



## Marauder06 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone know if the direct commission program that *brings people with special skills on as a captain in M*I is still in effect? One of the people at my school was interested in applying, and I want to make sure the program is still in effect.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 20, 2012)

The only direct commisioning program I know of currently is for going into the Army Reserve. I believe the medical and JAG career fields have something similar if the appropriate degree and experience has already been obtained. I have not heard of anything allowing someone direct commision specifically for MI though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 21, 2012)

I know that a fellow NCO was attempting to transfer over to the Reserves back in August 2011, from COARNG for the purpose of direct commission. However his attempt is based on being Functional Area 40 (FA40) qualified and not specific to branch from what I remember. MILPER Message 10-284 (Direct Appointment to Captain Program), expired Dec 2011.


----------



## dknob (Feb 22, 2012)

any cool programs for a guy who speakie fluent Bulgarian and Macedonian, with a good grasp on Serbo-Croation, and a reading comprehension of Russian??


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2012)

dknob said:


> any cool programs for a guy who speakie fluent Bulgarian and Macedonian, with a good grasp on Serbo-Croation, and a reading comprehension of Russian??


Yeah, SF


----------



## dknob (Feb 22, 2012)

Good answer!


----------



## goon175 (Feb 22, 2012)

ACASP for 35P's as well.


----------

